# Selling Homemade Food?



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey all.. don't know if anyone would have the answer to this here but I thought it would be worth a shot: 

My wife does a lot of cooking and she is wanting to sell some food stuff but I would like to keep it "above board" and get any permits and what-not before she tries to do it. 

She has friends that sell cakes and other sweets without any permit and there are a lot of people selling food online and I don't think they have any permit but I figure you're SUPPOSED to have one. Anyone know?

She wants to sell baked goods which are precooked and homemade sausages which are uncooked. She's sold a few kilos of sausages to friends but I'm not sure about going 'public'.

Are there rules and regulations here about selling homemade food? Can she just start selling right now without anything to worry about?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My wife at one time made the lower half of the house a bar and restaurant, it was a rock bottom start at a club but made money, she did eventually get a license because of the liquor, I would check with your local Barangay they should have an answer about business related questions and cost.


----------



## sysop32 (Mar 17, 2013)

It's correct that you are SUPPOSE to have permits - they sure love paperwork here.

But I would just get it started and see where it is going before using up all your money on permits. If somehow there should come something up, you can always invest in permits.

Me wife and I had a small pizza place in Taguig (on the street outside where we lived) and we never encountered any problems - neither from police, Brgy. Captains or any other officials.
In fact, most of them bought our pizza slices 

Should you wish to bring your business online (website or webshop), I can help you with that.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

thats one business that bseems to be ok without permits here. Filipinos love to eat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

My mother in law has a tiny little sari sari selling mostly junk food to the kids. She got a permit and was given a discount card at the local Puregold where she restocks her store.


----------

